# How can I find out where my niece was going on the internet



## Starbucks (Jun 26, 2004)

How can I find out where my niece was going on the internet when she deletes the history and in recant internet files??? is there a way to find deleted history.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

try google for " file recovery " .......... i have never used any of the tools before and really have no faith about their ability ...but maybe try a keylogger here if you think something isn`t "kosher" with your niece


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can try looking in the index.dat in IE.

Get Spider
http://www.fsm.nl/ward/

Or is she using Netscape?


----------



## Tech for Glory (Sep 14, 2000)

It seems to me that a keylogger would be a fairly simple solution. You can't view the history, but you can track all the keystrokes for search terms, entered URLs, and so forth.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Perfect Keylogger Lite.
"Perfect Keylogger Lite is a program that can log all keystrokes. It provides an easy to read log viewer that allows you to select a day from a calendar and view the logged keystrokes for that particular day. You can also search the log and limit logging to specific programs or windows (e.g., web browser, email, etc.). Perfect Keylogger Lite can run in the system tray or hidden from view. Additional features include optional password protection and stealth mode. This program runs on Windows 98, NT, ME, 2000, XP."

http://www.blazingtools.com/bpk.html

Process Logger

"Process Logger is a hidden service utility that logs what programs have been used on your home or office computer. It tracks when programs on the computer are started and finished. Process Logger can help you to monitor activity of every person that uses your computer. Besides, if you're a system administrator, it can help you to monitor the activity of users on their workstations. Finally, if you're a boss, program will report you how long your subordinates do the real work and how long they play their favourite games.
"You can use our utility Process Log Analyzer to browse the log file in useful window. With Analyzer you can apply filters and sorting to the logged content and generate various reports such as program usage report."

http://keleos.h11.ru/proclog/

Both are free.


----------



## BlueSpruce (Jul 24, 2003)

Another suggestion would be to review the firewall traffic log.

Good luck


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Hewee

Thought I would have a look at Perfect Keylogger Lite and downloaded it and lo and behold it came with spyware according to my anti-virus programme (Trend Internet Security 2004). It quarantined a file and consequently I was unable to install the programme as that file was missing. So I just deleted the lot. Interesting that a programme designed to spy should contain spyware!!!!!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have a look at the cookies?


----------



## Tech for Glory (Sep 14, 2000)

It's not that the program necessarily contains spyware, the fact is that program IS spyware, so it is no surprise it was caught by your spyware detector. If you are going to check up on your niece, disable your spyware scanner for a few days (but not VirusScan). If you don't install any other programs, you shouldn't have to worry about new spyware in the meantime.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are legit keyloggers that contain no spyware but you have to pay for them. I will find the name of a good one I have. It can save screenshots, record all instant message traffic on both ends and can even email the log files on a set time. I'll post back later. Here is one that looks pretty good:

http://www.guardiansoftware.com/en/index.html

Look this one up on Google in the groups section to see if anyone has had issues with it.


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks, Justin and Rockn, but I don't really need one. I was just curious to see what they could do. At least my own anti-virus etc is on the ball !


----------



## Starbucks (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys! Have a fun and safe 4th of July


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

If you use something like Sygate for the firewall, its traffic log is very good. She probably would not suspect it, so would not attempt to turn it off. It gives a very complete description of where you are going and what is attempting to communicate back and who does what to whom. Plus it is by very exact times with IP's, URL's, site names, type info.

Set up to allow all searches, traffic, etc, operations with nothing challenged or have it not flag any operations. It will simply act like a logging program. She shouldn't be aware it is there. Will even show the programs being used that are installed on the computer if used. The Young Miss may have something squirreled away you don't know about. If she attempts to mess with the firewall to prevent it from logging then you would be pretty sure something out of the ordinary is up.

Might depend on how computer savvy she is. The fact she erases her tracks would point to something maybe not right. These modern Ms's can be so devious. Especially if they are in love or some other major affliction.


----------



## Gingerkc (Apr 18, 2004)

Found this little tid bit on the sublect. BTW: thanks for the links to the various items. I know someone who has been searching for this software.

Where Ya Been Surfin'?

Are you suspicious that someone in your house is visiting web sites they shouldn't? Everyone probably knows that your Web browser collects information about the places you visit and stores it on your computer. If you know where to look it's easy to find, but it's also easy to deleteespecially by tech-savvy kids.

History files are the most obvious place to check. With Internet Explorer and Netscape , just type Ctrl+H to bring up History. There should be a list of sites visited each day and you can just click to return to the scene of the crime. If the history is empty after junior spent three hours online, then he is probably covering his tracksyou may want to make it family web-usage policy that if History files are deleted, then internet privileges will be revoked for a set period of time.

Cache Files (a/k/a Temporary Internet Files) keep temp copies of web pages visited on your computer. These make frequently visited pages come up quicker by saving them on your hard drive. With IE, just go to Tools / Internet Options then under "Temporary Internet Files" click "Settings".



In the Settings Window choose "View Files" and a list of all visited sites will come up.



Again, if this folder is empty after someone has been online, then you ought to be suspicious.

Cookies are files that websites leave on your system to keep track of passwords, shopping patterns, what type of pages you like, your preferences for that particular site, and more. Porn sites leave these on your computer too, so you will find them in your temporary internet file folder (Windows XP has a separate cookie file). You'll be able to tell if there are any from porn sites.

Search for "naughty words" using Start / Search ("Find Files" in older Window OS). Even a word like "babe" could bring up cookies and image files that are still on your system.You could also search for .jpg files and see what comes upthese often remain in your temp files even after they are emptied. Double click the file to view it if you dare.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

if your using norton av/internet security 2004 you can open up the reports tab from the first three options in antivirus and then choose activity log from the next three, this then gives you options under norton internet security tree, one of which is web history, that will tell you web history unless it's been cleared also
ian


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

although i hope any fears you have are unfounded


----------



## Gingerkc (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot. This is a new one on me. I will give it a look see.
Appreciate it.


----------

